# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Was erwartet uns, was verrät der Trailer



## Matthias Dammes (14. April 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Was erwartet uns, was verrät der Trailer* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Was erwartet uns, was verrät der Trailer*


----------



## Phone (14. April 2018)

Nichts erwarte ich!
Keine Lust mehr auf SW...


----------



## Dosentier (14. April 2018)

Wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag dazu geschrieben, wirkt alles wie ein interessanter Weltraum Alien Action Film, hat aber leider mit Star Wars und vor allem der Grundidee, die sich dahinter mal versteckt hat, überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## ENEPIG (14. April 2018)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Wie schon in einem anderen Beitrag dazu geschrieben, wirkt alles wie ein interessanter Weltraum Alien Action Film, hat aber leider mit Star Wars und vor allem der Grundidee, die sich dahinter mal versteckt hat, überhaupt nichts mehr zu tun.



Was ist denn aus deiner Sicht Star Wars und die Grundidee die dahinter steckt? Würde mich ernsthaft interessieren, dann würde ich auch verstehen, warum dieser Film nichts mehr damit zu tun haben soll.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. April 2018)

wie bei jedem Star Wars seit der Special Edition 1997 ist Besuch der (Mitternachts-)Premiere Pflicht.

Ich hab da ein sehr gutes Gefühl


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2018)

ich glaube manche müssen echt mal wieder so die Star Wars Making Offs der Klassichen Trilogie schauen und am besten noch ein paar Folgen Flash Gordon
Mal ernsthaft Liebe Gatekeeper, wenn man sowas schreibt, dann hat man wirklich immer weniger Ahnung als man glaubt und da hilft es nicht immer das gleiche zu wiederholen, davon wird es nicht richtiger! Und sicher wirkt ein Han Solo Solo Film schneller, erffektreicher als ein ANH, ABER das tut ANH im Vergleich zu den alten Flash Gordon Serieals auch und die waren Quasi die Idee für Star Wars!


----------



## Orzhov (14. April 2018)

Laut dem Trailer erwartet mich der nächste Star Wars Film für den ich kein Geld ausgeben werde.


----------



## Frullo (16. April 2018)

Da Han Solo seit Kindheitstagen meine Lieblingsfigur im SW-Universum ist, ist für mich der Kinobesuch trotz der eigentlichen SW-Übersättigung Pflicht. Allerdings gehe ich mit reichlich Vorbehalten und wenig Erwartungen in den Film: Disney/Abrams/Kasdan haben mir die Figur mit dem 7. Teil gründlich vermiest (dysfunktionale Familien mögen ja heutzutage als "guter Erzählstoff" gelten, aber da hätten die Skywalkers als Paradebeispiel gereicht, man hätte daher die Solos auch etwas "normaler" gestalten können), und auch wenn ich einen kleinen Schimmer Hoffnung hege, dass Kasdan mit diesem Streifen ein klein wenig Wiedergutmachung leistet, habe ich mich unlängst darauf vorbereitet, enttäuscht zu werden.


----------

